# Aqua Heat titanium 300watt heater



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bought this cool heater for my 110g tall, titanium heat segment is in the tank with the adjustment part remote and can be mounted on the wall or in the cabinet for easy control of the heat settings. Has anyone had a heater like this or similar and how did it work for you?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using 1 too and I have major issues with it but some times food does get in to the plastic housing and that can be annoying. Mine is made by jbj. SO far so good.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 1 and been good so far.


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

I had some WON brothers ones in the past, not worth chancing good fish with them IME, unless you're using two heaters and it's not powerful enough to fry your fish. I found them unreliable in heating, and they burnt out completely after two or three years.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Use a Ranco temperature controller with any heater.

Temperature Controller


----------

